# Back flushing a classic



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

So I have heard its a good idea I have also heard never to back flush a classic. So what does everyone recommend?

many thanks

Ben


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

One problem with back flushing the Classic is that its aluminium shower block can become tainted by the chemicals in the cleaner. One option is to swap it to a brass one which isn't affected.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for that, where can I get the brass shower block?

many thanks

ben


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There is a group buy going on under the thread Gaggia brass dispersion plate - in the group buy section of the forum. The group buy was supposed to close earlier in September but Charlie, who is organising it, hasn't had internet access so you might be able to add your name. Otherwise I got mine from this pace, where it's described a 'shower plate holder'

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_seals__shower_plates_an.html


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I backflushed for the first time last weekend - doesn't take long and is very very easy. 3g of Cafiza in the blank basket, allow the pump to labour for about 3 seconds x 5, flush some water through the head then repeat without the Cafiza. Pull a shot and chuck it, job done. Takes about 10 mins.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

I have the original aluminum plate holder and I always remove the shower screen with it when I do a detergent back flush. It is an extra step but well worth the time and effort. No need for sink shots.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

JojoS said:


> I have the original aluminum plate holder and I always remove the shower screen with it when I do a detergent back flush. It is an extra step but well worth the time and effort. No need for sink shots.


And welcome to the forum.....


----------



## robbiebee (Feb 22, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> One problem with back flushing the Classic is that its aluminium shower block can become tainted by the chemicals in the cleaner. One option is to swap it to a brass one which isn't affected.


Nice one I was thinking of getting the brass one


----------



## nightslayer (May 29, 2016)

I got a secondhand machine which had never been backflushed - the OPV output pipe (the one running to the drip tray) had been stuck to the brass widget it slots into by gunked-up coffee oils and I still have yet to figure out how to separate them short of a blowtorch (which has actually been suggested by someone with the same problem who fixed it that way).. so yes, I would recommend backflushing.


----------

